# Physicians formula baked series????



## elmo1026 (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay you guys,

I know it is a drug store brand. and it is not MAC but i was wondering have any of you WOC ever used Physician Formula Baked eyeshadows? if so tell me what do you think please? i was at target and they had them 50 % off and i really want to try them but i was afraid the colors would not show up on my skin tone.

THANKX
XOXOXO


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't but I saw them...and they look really pretty!


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 7, 2008)

I know right they look like they have very nice pigment to them. i think i am going to try a few i will post some looks.


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 7, 2008)

bump...


----------



## lipshock (Nov 7, 2008)

Do you mean the one that are little round balls?

I have two of them and I love them!  The pigmentation is out of this world for drugstore and they are a joy to blend.  They are a bit shimmery, so I am looking to try their matte eyeshadows.  :]


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 7, 2008)

I really like these. They are not as pigmented as the MAC, but they show up on my NC43 skin and last long without creasing.


----------



## d n d (Nov 7, 2008)

I had some of these a few years ago before I got into MAC.  I can't remember the names, but I had the trio with the mauve colors and I had the one with the bronze colors.  I liked them, they have a metallic look to them and they are meant to be used wet or dry.  At 50% off you can't lose either way!


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 8, 2008)

the bronzer reminds me of the MSF duo in medium dark


----------



## rmcandlelight (Nov 16, 2008)

I have baked sands and its very nice.


----------



## MsSophisticate (Nov 17, 2008)

I've never used the baked series eyeshadows but I like the cream shadows.  I'll probably purchase it eventually though.
Here's a youtube review and tutorial on it:

YouTube - Fall Look: Neutral Brown + Mini Haul

The colors really look beautiful and natural


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have the Baked Sands eyeshadow from Physicians Forumla and they are so amazing! After seeing Fafinettex3's tutorial on the eyeshadow that she used, I went and got it at Target in Corpus Christi.


----------



## deabella (Nov 20, 2008)

i love the baked series! i have the baked smokes trio and here's how it looks on me w/o base!






btw, in case anyone is wondering how it could show up on them too, i'm filipina w/an nc37 skin.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

I didn't care too much for these.  They went on chalky dry, but when you wet them they came out pretty.  I prefer MAC since you can use them wet or dry.


----------

